# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Chiko

## Chko

Hallo iedereen, net geregistreerd en al een fout getypt, ik wil inloggen onder de naam Chiko en heb abusievelijk Chko getypt,
ik kan nergens vinden waar ik die fout kan rechtzetten...

De reden waarom ik mij geregistreerd heb : ik vind dit een super forum !

----------


## gossie

Welkom Chiko, alias Chko. Ik hoop dat je hier wat kunt vinden, wat jouw trekt. Alsnog welkom.

----------

